# TFA Vanilla Classic alternative...



## CloudmanJHB (4/1/16)

Hi peeps looking for this concentrate or the closest alternative,anyone have any experience in this regard?

Thanks


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi peeps looking for this concentrate or the closest alternative,anyone have any experience in this regard?
> 
> Thanks



Hey

Valley Vapour has this concentrate in stock:

https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/fa-vanilla-classic-flavour-concentrate/

Good Luck

EDIT: Its FA though, TFA has a "Classic" Vanilla called Vanillin or something like that which is also in stock at Valley Vapour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (4/1/16)

Much appreciated ! thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------

